# MY WORKSHOP



## pablo823 (26 Nov 2013)

Just a few picks of my workshop, in the new year I will be turning the store room at the back 
into a spray room.(Been subbing it out) If I have time I might turn the upstairs into a showroom as well. Just thought I 
would also say its taken me 14 years to get to this stage after starting in my dads garage. Hope you
like (by the way its not always that clean)

Paul



























This will be the spray room


----------



## markturner (26 Nov 2013)

Wow, you have some space there!


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Nov 2013)

Nice.


----------



## petermillard (26 Nov 2013)

Great space! Do you work on your own, or do you have other people cluttering it up??

Cheers, Pete


----------



## pablo823 (26 Nov 2013)

petermillard":2eepkm0m said:


> Great space! Do you work on your own, or do you have other people cluttering it up??
> 
> Cheers, Pete


Cheers Pete, there's just me

Paul


----------



## Lons (26 Nov 2013)

Great space

Too much time on your hands for it to be that clean Paul :lol: 

Bob


----------



## pablo823 (26 Nov 2013)

Lons":3vib3hik said:


> Great space
> 
> Too much time on your hands for it to be that clean Paul :lol:
> 
> Bob


If I showed you what its like today you wouldn't think it was the same place :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (26 Nov 2013)

looks like a good selection of kit, what kind of work do you do?
Peter


----------



## pablo823 (26 Nov 2013)

Peter Sefton":1m2uhe3z said:


> looks like a good selection of kit, what kind of work do you do?
> Peter



Cheers Peter
Mainly handmade kitchens some bits of furniture aswell.
take a look at my website

Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (26 Nov 2013)

Hi Paul I like the look of your website and work, now i see why you need the space. I noticed your website just after I posted. 
Looks like you have a couple of mitre guillotines have you retired one off? Do I see a stray field RF in the shop?
Cheers Peter


----------



## Paul31 (26 Nov 2013)

Fantastic quality work on your website. Just moving into a new 3500sq feet workshop myself, was the extraction ducting expensive? as I am currently using 100mm cardboard tubes which have served me well for a few years but looks a bit strange.


----------



## pablo823 (27 Nov 2013)

Peter Sefton":bbqbttxy said:


> Hi Paul I like the look of your website and work, now i see why you need the space. I noticed your website just after I posted.
> Looks like you have a couple of mitre guillotines have you retired one off? Do I see a stray field RF in the shop?
> Cheers Peter


Hi Peter
one of the the guillotines is a notcher for doing the cockbead face frames take a look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xccRtWsj7PQ

Paul


----------



## pablo823 (27 Nov 2013)

Paul31":3tupheo7 said:


> Fantastic quality work on your website. Just moving into a new 3500sq feet workshop myself, was the extraction ducting expensive? as I am currently using 100mm cardboard tubes which have served me well for a few years but looks a bit strange.



Thanks glad you like, I already had the 100mm ducting the rest I bought from a local ducting company
I think it was about £500 in all, me and my dad put it up

Paul


----------



## Ed H (27 Nov 2013)

Hi Paul

Great looking workshop! I enjoy reading your kitchen posts on WWUK so its really interesting to see where you build them. Your soon-to-be spray room looks bigger than my entire workshop/garage, but I'm not jealous...much 

Look forward to seeing some more of your work soon.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## pablo823 (27 Nov 2013)

Ed H":2pxjzsi3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Great looking workshop! I enjoy reading your kitchen posts on WWUK so its really interesting to see where you build them. Your soon-to-be spray room looks bigger than my entire workshop/garage, but I'm not jealous...much
> 
> ...


Cheers Ed,glad you like. I've already got four
Booked in for next year so I'll keep posting

Paul


----------



## timbly (27 Nov 2013)

Hi Paul
Great workshop with some nice gear. I really like your kitchens - do you fit them yourself as well or do you use a fitter?
Tim


----------



## pablo823 (27 Nov 2013)

timbly":1oea7a1a said:


> Hi Paul
> Great workshop with some nice gear. I really like your kitchens - do you fit them yourself as well or do you use a fitter?
> Tim



Glad you like the workshop Tim, yes I fit them myself aswell but I think that's going to change next year

Paul


----------



## giantbeat (30 Nov 2013)

great looking shop there Paul, some space & gear, nice to see a fellow Wakefield resident on here.

Gareth


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Dec 2013)

pablo823":18q5w3pz said:


> Peter Sefton":18q5w3pz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul I like the look of your website and work, now i see why you need the space. I noticed your website just after I posted.
> ...



The Morso is a great bit of kit.


----------



## MrYorke (1 Dec 2013)

How wide is the room your looking to use as a spray room? Looks a little narrow but may be just the picture. 

Great workshop though


----------



## pablo823 (1 Dec 2013)

giantbeat":2uveom12 said:


> great looking shop there Paul, some space & gear, nice to see a fellow Wakefield resident on here.
> 
> Gareth


Where abouts in Wakefield are you?

Paul


----------



## pablo823 (1 Dec 2013)

MrYorke":1oa72x7z said:


> How wide is the room your looking to use as a spray room? Looks a little narrow but may be just the picture.
> 
> Great workshop though


Glad you like the workshop,the proposed
New sprayroom is 2.4m wide

Paul


----------



## giantbeat (1 Dec 2013)

pablo823":3cj38dvs said:


> giantbeat":3cj38dvs said:
> 
> 
> > great looking shop there Paul, some space & gear, nice to see a fellow Wakefield resident on here.
> ...



Central, live near thrones, having looked at your site, not far from your workshop, until i moved last year i used to walk over the bridge each day going to work. I'm from down the road in Horbury originally & my business is still there.

just been looking at your gallery, your work looks amazing


----------



## pablo823 (1 Dec 2013)

giantbeat":2ftcjw1e said:


> pablo823":2ftcjw1e said:
> 
> 
> > giantbeat":2ftcjw1e said:
> ...



I live in Ossett Gareth, if you're ever passing the workshop I'll give you a tour
If you want 

Paul


----------



## giantbeat (1 Dec 2013)

haha well well we are local indeed... thats a dangerous offer mate, i do thoroughly enjoy looking round work shops & at machinery ... but its an offer i will take you up on at some point... I'm very envious of your space & gear


----------

